
Evernote Raises $10 Million From Investors - rmanocha
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/16/evernote-raises-money-to-back-up-your-memory/?src=twt&twt=nytimesbits
======
z8000
Maybe they can finally _buy_ a text editor fir their Mac version now! Grrr

